# Grazing Carp!



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

There were _herds_ of 'em in Brush Creek this past weekend.I was kayak fishin' there,and saw the commotion so I paddled over to investigate.Wish I'd had my camera!


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably spawning


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe that too. I watched 'em actually eating the vegetation around some standing weed stems next to the bank.They weren't real big - maybe 5 pounds,tops.Sure was a bunch of 'em,though!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 20, 2011)

They are in any cove up the river. They were are so shallow you could pick them up by hand.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 20, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> They are in any cove up the river. They were are so shallow you could pick them up by hand.



I'm sure there must be some big,shootin' size ones around,too.When I first saw 'em I thought "Dang! The bass are tearin' it _up_ over there!" Ol' Captain and Co. would be in hawg heaven!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks crackerdave for the info we went last night and shot until we couldn't shoot anymore!


----------

